# Steinway on the rocks?



## KenOC

NEW YORK, Dec 26 (Reuters) - Steinway Musical Instruments Inc, the famous manufacturer of pianos, saxophones and trumpets, said on Wednesday it had decided not to sell itself following a 17-month-long exploration of strategic alternatives. An American icon synonymous with handmade grand pianos, Steinway has struggled to keep its production margins competitive amid stagnant sales, and has seen its shares plunge 10 percent year-to-date.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/12/27/steinway-idUSL1E8NQ8QB20121227


----------



## Vaneyes

I thought something might be brewing.

"He(Messina) was replaced by Sweeney....former president of Starbucks Coffee Company (UK) Ltd."

Additional info re building and land...

http://www.nytimes.com/1999/05/30/r...t-structure-lease-land-steinway-buys-its.html


----------



## Vaneyes

Steinway & China...

http://www.worldcrunch.com/business...music-chinese-emirates-piano-luxury/c2s10495/


----------



## Lunasong

I agree that China is a terrific market for Steinway. I attended the Wold Choir Games this summer and the Chinese choirs were collectively of higher quality than any other nation. China is a musical comer.
Then again, the point is valid that, for status- conscious consumers, you can't see a Steinway on the streets (like a Ferrari).


----------



## Vaneyes

Re pianos on streets...maybe not too far off. 

View attachment 11556


----------



## KenOC

Vaneyes said:


> Re pianos on streets...maybe not too far off.
> 
> View attachment 11556


Looks like a demented exercise machine...


----------



## Rasa

KenOC said:


> Looks like a demented exercise machine...


All pianos are.


----------



## cmudave

KenOC said:


> Looks like a demented exercise machine...


Nothing so...futuristic...but I had the chance to play this marvelous limited edition Steinway after a recital last fall. Beautiful instrument, beautiful sound. I am biased towards the Steinway as an instrument and sincerely hope that the company rebounds.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

It will be a sad day


----------

